# Disgusting



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

Sure u can, disable smilies in ur post by checking the appropriate box...


----------



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

No prob...


----------



## bomber (May 10, 2007)

I have the same ing problem...

Will chk smiles.. cheers


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2007)

God all u noobs kill me lol...


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, but Go Advanced every bloody time? Nope. ing? How about dis gusting.


----------

